# Clarion APA4300HX amplifier - not mine



## psychon (Feb 26, 2009)

Clarion APA4300HX Car Amplifier | eBay


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

psychon said:


> Clarion APA4300HX Car Amplifier | eBay


 Amazing how this is the third one to show up now that I'm not looking.


----------



## Larryminator (Sep 28, 2011)

Mine 

Happy it's coming this way, will work well with my budget rig with a DRX9255


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Larryminator said:


> Mine
> 
> Happy it's coming this way, will work well with my budget rig with a DRX9255


Nice. Install pics for all us poor schlubs, when you get it installed, please?


----------

